# '64 Plymouth Belvedere



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

With all the work going into the other builds I had going on at the time, I needed something that was pretty much a nothing build. As such, this is a box-stock build of the Lindberg version of Richard Petty's '64 Belvedere, but with home-made decals by me. On to the pics:





































Under the hood:










and a last pic:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Very nice build!!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

thank you much


----------

